# ஐ◄███▓▒░ مكتب مفرح للتخليص الجمركي والنقل - الريــــاض مطار الملك خالد░▒▓███►ஐ



## مفرح للتخليص الجمركي (28 يناير 2013)

يسر مكتب مفرح للتخليص الجمركي فرع مطار الملك خالد الدولي
 
 أن يقدم خدماته في تخليص جميع الواردات والصادرات من والى المملكة العربية السعودية وإنهاء كافة الإجراءات الجمركية والتعقيب علي معاملاتكم وسداد الرسوم وحضور إجراءات المعاينة والكشف علي بضائعكم وتيسير خروج ودخول البضائع من المطار ونقلها الي موقعكم 
متخصصون فى عملنا
الدقة في المواعيد
سرعه التنفيذ
خبرة طويلة في مجال التخليص الجمركي
شركات - مؤسسات – أفراد
مندوبينا جاهزين لاستقبال استفسارتكم
فرع مطار الملك خالد
مفرح / 0500364749
صالح / 0550167990 
موسي / 0550945425 
تلفون / فاكس 012322443 
موقعنا
[email protected]
www.mfarh.com


































































عملاؤنا
يعتبر مكتب مفرح للتخليص الجمركي والنقل عملائه أحد أهم نقاط القوة التي ساهمت بشكل كبير ومباشر في تطوره ونموه على كافة المستويات
​


----------

